# The ultimate knitting quiz



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/knitting-quiz.htm


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

9/10 not too bad.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

I got 10 out of 10 - two were lucky guesses I must admit...


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

Gee, I thought I did well at 7/10. You people are good.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

9/10, didn't know how long Dr. Who's scarf was.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

(/10, thanks to a couple of "SWAGs -- Scientific Wild Axx Guesses. It's not that I'm not a Knitter; it's that I'm not a Dr. Whoer.

Same by you, gloriam?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

gloriam said:


> 9/10, didn't know how long Dr. Who's scarf was.


Me too.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

7/10 
Not bad


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

8/10. Didn't know how long Dr Who's scarf was and didn't know the answer to the one from the science fiction question.


----------



## gypsyhighway138 (Jan 16, 2014)

7/10. I love quizzes.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Well done to the above, I only scored 5. :roll:
Choices in 2nd question, I had not heard of any of them.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bleeshea said:


> 7/10
> Not bad


Me too!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

9/10


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I guess I am sour grapes. I expected the quiz to be about actual knitting - not trivia. I didn't do too bad at 7/10.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I guess I need to watch more movies and TV. Did not know the trivia questions.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I just got 2 wrong out of this quiz...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I need to watch movies, too.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i bow my head in shame..only got 6 correct!
Blessings


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Since I don't watch much TV and never go to the movies, I missed everyone of the questions concerning these mediums.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

9/10 missed the one about the summit meeting needing 1600,


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Not good: 4/10


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

me either, I don't have TV so I had no idea who they were even talking about



Nana Mc said:


> I guess I need to watch more movies and TV. Did not know the trivia questions.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Only 6 .... told my husband it proves I don't only think of knitting lol


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

links in quiz did not work for me.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> Since I don't watch much TV and never go to the movies, I missed everyone of the questions concerning these mediums.


I`m with you, Jean. Made a couple of lucky guesses. Was disappointed there weren`t more actual knitting questions.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

7/10 for me. Knew knitting questions and some of the trivia.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

7/10 here too... some things I would never have known.. I don't watch any of the sci fi shows.. or Dr. Who..lol and I won't say any more incase someone reads resposes before the test!!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

6/10 - not too bad - did not know trivia questions.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

amundson said:


> Gee, I thought I did well at 7/10. You people are good.


Same as you. The ones I got wrong weren't really knitting questions, they were knowledge of Stars in bands etc. when one is 75 who knows about such popular trash. Doris


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

amberdragon said:


> i bow my head in shame..only got 6 correct!
> Blessings


No need to do that. There were not enough knitting questions. Doris


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Cool. 8/10


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

8/10 The movie and TV questions were just guesses. I was hoping this would be more about the actual act of knitting.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

8 out of 10


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry already posted


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

8 correct.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Besides the quiz I found this on the side bar, 10 Tips for Parenting Adult Children which was very interesting. I have three adult children, one married with two kids, one lives common-law with no kids, and one lives with me, who is single. I am 71 and still learning to parent, this is a never ending job.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

9/10. Never saw Dr. Who. Guessed wrong.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Well done to the above, I only scored 5. :roll:
> Choices in 2nd question, I had not heard of any of them.


Me too Chrissy oh well at least we tried.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

7/10. I didn't know the answers to the references to TV show characters since I don't have TV. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very cute. I got all the 'knitting' questions. But missed the TV related questions. So I got 5 out of 10


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

8/10.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

7/10


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

8/10


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

8 out of 10. i goofed on the length of dr who's scarf and the number for the guiness' world book. LOL


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

10 out of 10, with several surprising good guesses!


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

How did anybody get the link to open? When I clicked on it, I was taken to the page, but I can't see where to start the quiz. There are answers (?) shown but when I click on one of them, nothing happpens. I tried another question's by clicking on it and still nothing. Is this still a live site?


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Are you using a tablet? I had trouble with mine and ended up going to my PC and was able to do it.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Rusty's Mom said:


> How did anybody get the link to open? When I clicked on it, I was taken to the page, but I can't see where to start the quiz. There are answers (?) shown but when I click on one of them, nothing happens. I tried another question's by clicking on it and still nothing. Is this still a live site?


Hi Rusty's Mom,
I clicked on the website and then clicked where it said 'start'. This knitting quiz only has a few knitting questions and the other questions are related to t.v.-about knitting on t.v. I had googled knitting quizes and I also googled crocheting quizzes. So there are other quizzes.
Jean Marie


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

8/10


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Ha! Chrissy, you and I are in the same boat! 5/10


Chrissy said:


> Well done to the above, I only scored 5. :roll:
> Choices in 2nd question, I had not heard of any of them.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

7/10, but I missed the TV ones. I am NOT a TV expert.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

5/10 I Thought was a reasonable result, as I was unaware of a lot of the trivia, I thought it was going to be about the process of knitting, so question 1 was good.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-280138-1.html#5885656


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I am using a desktop. Will try what Jean Marie did.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

I scored 6. Jane


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

gloriam said:


> 9/10, didn't know how long Dr. Who's scarf was.


I got 9/10 with that one wrong, also. Some of my other correct answers were lucky guesses!


----------

